# Last Supper by Raymond



## woodsdrive (Aug 3, 2019)

Is it possible to get an intarsia pattern for this?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Don't know if these help:

https://woodenteddybear.com/products/wh110-last-supper-intarsia

https://www.scrollsawvillage.com/forums/topic/791-the-last-supper/

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ACYBGNQbw7BQCJcBIa8qNnbUVIjCqiDCAA:1575828567971&q=last+supper+scrollsaw+pattern&tbm=isch&source=univ&client=firefox-b-1-d&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjP4pTw0qbmAhXCPn0KHX1BDF4QsAR6BAgKEAE


----------

